# Taylormade Raylor Ghost putters



## Moff (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive been blowing hot & cold of late with my Scotty Newport - Particularly with alinement from distance - Not anything particularly bad, just seldom drop them from further than 10' in less than two although always there or thereabout weight wise.

Been thinking about a ghost putter to help with alinement after reading a few decent reviews.
Whilst I love the feel of the Scotty & as I say judging distance with it feels easy its just I tend to end up a few inches either side of the cup most times & really just looking for that edge.


Does anyone have anything good to say about the TM ghost range? Or am I just looking for justification to drop another few quid in a fruitless search for better golf.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 23, 2012)

Moff said:



			Does anyone have anything good to say about the TM ghost range? Or am I just looking for justification to drop another few quid in a fruitless search for better golf.
		
Click to expand...

1) Yes, they're excellent. As much as it causes me unmentionable pain, TM made some flippin' great putters.
2) Yes, you are.

Next please...ding, ding...


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2012)

Ghost are the 'latest' great thing, but imo are an acquired taste! Not really any better (or poorer) than previous offerings. A CS Itsy Ghost (available in Japan) would be nice though.

BTW. Statistics that PG Pros are only making 50% of 6'7" putts, so I wouldn't be overly worried about missing most 10 footers.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes the Ghost range is as good as you have heard. I love my Spider. Its huge to look at but stupidly easy to align and the insert is fantastic and gets the ball rolling so easy.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wish I could justify upgrading my Rossa Fontana to the Ghost version as I really love look and has worked on a practice green. Whilst the old one is working though I really cannot justify it. If I ever win some vouchers in a comp at my club or get enough Tesco points then I may have to buy one but unti then


----------



## Heidi (Jul 24, 2012)

i bought a raylor earlier this year to replace my spider - i wanted something more 'upright' 

gave it 6 weeks but it just didnt do it for me - its now sitting in the hall...back to my tried and trusted spider


----------



## One Planer (Jul 24, 2012)

Have they done away with the "Pure Roll" insert for that model?

I like the look of the Raylor but wouldn't even entertain it if it came with that insert.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Daytona version of the ghost and have found it much easier to use than my beloved Ping Anser 2. Still miss the odd putt that I should make, but the idiot holding the club is responsible for that.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Moff I recently bought the Taylormade Raylor Ghost Corza putter and really like it. Have a look at my review.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?39382-Taylormade-Raylor-Ghost-Corza-Putter


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried a Ghost Spider today.

Absolutely loved it.....

Only thing odd though was it seemed to roll a little shorter than my Monza Corsa.


----------

